# New music "Portals of the Abandoned" (Death Metal)



## GalacticDeath (Sep 13, 2018)

Hey guys my band just released a new song. It's been a while since I've worked on any music, but I think it came out alright. Some of our influences include Origin, Nile, Obscura, The Faceless, Necrophagist, Oblivion, Morbid Angel, etc.

Let me know what you think!

It's a free download on our bandcamp: https://galacticmechanics.bandcamp.com/track/portals-of-the-abandoned


----------

